# Customer Disservice



## monophoto (Jun 17, 2021)

Like many people, I pay a lot of routine bills on-line using a credit card transaction - fast, convenient, and safe.  Usually - - -

This morning, when I checked my credit card account, I noticed a transaction with a business listed as 'Connectech Storefront'.  No clue who that might be.  I was about to reach out to the credit card company to report it as a fraudulent transaction (which would have triggered the whole PITA replacement credit card hassle), when I noticed that the amount of the transaction looked strangely familiar.  Sure enough, a check showed that the amount matched the AT&T wireless charge that I paid earlier this week.

So I called AT&T and spoke to the nice young lady who, from her heavy accent, I deduced to be in the Philippines.  After checking with here support team, she eventually explained that AT&T recently (within the past month) updated their systems to address a problem they had, which resulted in credit card charges being recorded under a totally new and unrelated name instead of the 'AT&T Bill Payment' listing they have used for years (and which then created the problem for me, their customer).  I patiently explained to the young lady that AT&T need to be concerned with the impact of their decisions on their customers when they make changes for their convenience, and that while I have been a faithful customer for more than 20 years, I can easily take my business elsewhere if I sense that I no longer matter to them.

Grrrrrrr


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 17, 2021)

Don't get me started on the issues I have had with AT&T lately!


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a pipe sticking out of the ground in my front yard, many wires down in there, supposed be a cover on it. I have been trying to get them to fix it for 7 years. Last time I was told " ATT is a big ship, takes awhile to turn it around".


----------



## magpens (Jun 17, 2021)

Don't get me started on this kind of thing .....

There are many companies that are ... "Big Ships .... Difficult to Turn Around .... and Difficult to Even Have a Conversation With"

Try Interac for one ....

Try calling the local branch of your bank for another and end up talking to the other side of the country .... or the Philippines !! .... or India !!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow! At first my nerves were starting to get tense until I started reading the replies. I HATE at&t. Period. I have nothing but good feeling getting rid of them just over customer service. I switched to T Mobil and cut my bill by over half and the customer service is like it should be. I’ve had them for 3 years and the cost hasn’t gone up a penny. Back to the original thread I feel your pain just good to know I’m not alone in game.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jun 17, 2021)

I dumped ATT a couple of years ago and haven't regretted it.  I got Verizon service because I was finally able to get fiber internet from them, so I got the whole phone/internet package.  Verizon ain't exactly cheap, but for internet it is miles and miles ahead (rock solid high speed service, never a single outage in over 6 years so far) of the only other alternative here which is Spectrum, a truly ***expletive*** company which I will also never do business with again.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 19, 2021)

Southwest gas made a hundred dollar error on this month's bill.  They had to come out and replace the battery in the meter, and I think the installer transposed a couple of digits when he copied the old meter reading.  The result was a $116 dollar bill instead of a $17 which is what my gas bill usually runs this time of year.  When I tried to call them, I was told there would be a 97 minute hold time.....So I drove down the the address on their website about ten miles from my house....they haven't been at that address for three years.  I'm not a happy camper.


----------

